# Rd 2 Game 1: Celtics @ Heat (5/1 3:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Sunday, May 1, 2011 | 3:30 pm | TV: ABC*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Winning game 1 would be a huge confidence boost for this team. And they gotta take care of home court in this series. 

Spo said today that he's sticking with Z and Bibby in the starting lineup.

UD says he isnt 100%, but feels he can help this team out.

As for the Celtics, Doc Rivers says he feels confident that Shaq will play in this series, but whether thats in game 1 or game 2, he isnt saying.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Starting Z and Bibby is a MISTAKE. But i wouldn't expect anything else from our coach.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

It's not a big deal. Celtics play at a snail's pace compared to Philly and Z/Bibby were getting destroyed in transition. They will be fine in a more halfcourt game. I'm curious to see if Dampier will get re-activated (wtf is going on there?)


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Hope we don't regret the Bibby/Z decision. 

Let's get a win in game 1. I still think the teams a bit scared of the Celtics, so let's get all that doubt out of our minds and beat them. I don't like our chances if we lose game 1.


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

From a Hollinger ESPN Article:


> For starters, over the final quarter of the season, the Heat played much, much better than Boston did. Boston went only 16-12 after trading Kendrick Perkins (or, if you prefer, after trading Luke Harangody). While some of that might be traced to the absence of Perk's toughness, there were deeper issues exposed in that stretch -- most notably, that the Celtics' bench is killing them.
> 
> Miami, meanwhile, was 17-9, even with a five-game losing streak thrown in, and beat the Celtics senseless in the one head-to-head meeting in that stretch. While Boston looks weaker as a result of its midseason moves, the Heat are a bit stronger after adding Mike Bibby off the waiver wire. *(Side note from a veteran Bibby watcher -- Rajon Rondo is one of the few point guards he can defend halfway decently, because he can play so far off him.)*


I didn't realize this, is it actually true? The one game we did have Bibby for vs the Celtics, Rondo didn't play well, but I didn't think that was because of Bibby was it?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I don't believe it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gx said:


> From an ESPN Article:
> 
> 
> I didn't realize this, is it actually true? The one game we did have Bibby for vs the Celtics, Rondo didn't play well, but I didn't think that was because of Bibby was it?


That was also when Rondo was at the end of that stretch where he was absolutely horrible against everyone.


Spo just said that the 3 inactives will once again be Pittman, Dampier and UD.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm gonna have to get wasted if we lose to the Celtdicks today.

Any word on Haslem?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ud is inactive.

Shaq will also be inactive for this game.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Win.

:flay:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm thinking of rocking the Joel avatar today.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im nervous. Hoping that this link works, the wifi in this hotel sucks balls.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Memphis is on a roll.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> EthanJSkolnick Ethan Skolnick
> Mike Miller wearing a brace only on his left thumb, not his right.


Hopefully he's over the right thumb pain. We're gonna need him in this series.

edit- Ethan was wrong. He's still got the brace on both hands


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God damn, this wifi really sucks. Im barely gonna be able 2 watch this at all 

Worst comes to worse ill watch the box score and u guys fill me in haha


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Let's Go Heat!


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Let's get ready to ruuuuuumbleeeeeee


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade 2-2 on J's.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Bibby defense!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

GReat block by Bibby on Rondo :laugh:


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Bibby Defense AGAIN!


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

Maybe Hollinger was onto something... Bibby looking good so far.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bibby is a defensive force today! :laugh:


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

Like that Bibby went after that loose ball and tipped it to Lebron as well.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

All the Heat have to do is get LeBron on a fast break and he will single-handedly get all of Boston's starters in foul trouble


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

LOL Bibby is a Rondo stopper


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bibby again doesnt give Rondo an open look. Who is this guy?


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

I feel like we should be ahead by a lot right now... and we aren't.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Some nerves out there on offense, very disjointed. Bibby is playing some hilarious good defense so far though.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Stop Shooting Jumpers!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Can barely watch the game, how we lookin?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gx said:


> I feel like we should be ahead by a lot right now... and we aren't.


Yeah, we're missing open J's. I guess that's the positive. Heat have gotten many open looks while the C's havent had many, if any, yet.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

THere you go, Lebron. Keep attacking that rim.


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

Here comes Anthony. I'm really liking our defense so far, if only we could hit shots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That flop was embarrassing.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

In the premium seats atleast 20% of the fans are wearing colors other than white. Really bad effort by the crowd.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Come on Mike, do something


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice runner by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yes, basket is good. Great steal by Wade. Mario just barely got that off. Man is he slow..

20-14 after 1


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Solid first quarter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Go Miami!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

yeahhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade and Bron on the bench to start the 2nd.

Rondo gets his 3rd foul. Wow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great pass by Miller to Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jj 3333333


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

Jj 3!


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

and again!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ 3333 again!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

James MOTHER ****ING JONES


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another great pass by Mike Miller.

Delonte West definitely got T'd up for throwing the ball at Mario. Dont know if they called a T on Mario as well though.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Delonte threw the ball at Rio!

Tech!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Only West got T'd up. Nice restraint showed by Mario.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Take the shot Mike.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Miller is terrible


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good timeout by Spo. You got more than enough out of the Lebron and Wade-less lineup. Time to brig them back in.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Watching this in slow mo right now. Saw Miller miss that rotation for Delonte a mile away.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ 33333 again!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Allen for 3. Cant leave him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chris needs to stop settling for tough shots.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I hate our PG-less lineups except in the 4th quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, tough 3 by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ 3333 again!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

James Jones = Machine

:allhail:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

James ****ing Jones you know the name


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Is Wade loose checking Ray Ray again? WTF man, how many times does he need to burn us?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Can you imagine if this team finally got hot from 3 for the rest of the playoffs, after struggling from 3 since the all star break?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Is Wade loose checking Ray Ray again? WTF man, how many times does he need to burn us?


He's guarding West right now. JJ is on Allen. But that last layup was a broken play. Wade had the steal, but was running out of bounds and threw the ball behind him, then on the scramble, Ray got the layup.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Wade!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

anyone knw why lebron didnt powder toss?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron2Wade

sweet pass


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade is being Wade I'm so happy right now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is looking like last years playoff version against the Celtics.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Jace said:


> anyone knw why lebron didnt powder toss?


KG stole the powder.

(I would guess.)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade 333333

Wow


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Whenever I see KG now, I just think of trollface.

As Poet would say - James ****ING Jones. When this season started, who wouldve thought JJ would matter?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade off the glass!

51-36 at the half

Great half!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

PoetLaureate said:


> Wade is being Wade I'm so happy right now


one more time


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

WADE EN FUEGO!

GIVE HIM THE DAMN BALL AND GET THE **** OUT OF HIS WAY!!!

:flay:

Solid first half.

:allhail:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** so pissed my net sucks so bad that I cant watch DWade going bonkers.

Is the crowd going nuts?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dont trust any lead against this team, or for that matter, since the Heat cant hold leads. Heat need to come out with the same amount of energy to begin the 2nd half.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh, and Chris Bosh, sack the **** up and do something. It becomes times like these where you wish we had Amare (although im sure Bosh's D has been pretty good)


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Joel is +14 at the half


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Is the crowd going nuts?


:yes:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Joel must be riding that energy bus all day. Is he getting MVP chants again yet? :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^He hasnt been to the line yet


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

24 second violation. Nice start on D.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Tough J by Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pleeeease no 2nd half let up. I want them to know this is OUR court.

Also - hope when we beat them back in Boston, LBJ tweets a 'I just took my talents to Boston' or some ****. I hate Paul Pierce so much.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Knew it. This team cant hold a lead.

DONT CHOKE


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

10-0 Celtics run.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Z needs to go permanently


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Something about that 19 or 20 pt lead where once we get it, we go cold and the opposing team goes hot. Seems like its happened 15-20 times this season.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

the bibby/ilgauskas era will soon see its demise. wow.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF is Z doing getting so many offensive fouls!? Are they legit or what?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Look lost all of a sudden on offense.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I wish Spo would make substitutions when we were slumping.

And as I type that, here comes Joel.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice runner by Lebron.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wheres Wade? Why isnt he taking over this offense again?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron again. Back up to 11pt lead.

Nice little answer by the Heat. Gotta keep answering their runs.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

We go on a 4-0 run and the Celtics call a timeout after Joel enters the game.

Typical.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

And what the hell did Dampier do to get in the dog house?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I really, really do not want to lose to this team. Cant stand the Celtics.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Lebron!

great block by Joel


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ 3333 again!

Wow


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Who is on Ray, seriously....

What is with these missed free throws too, so frustrating!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flagrant foul on JO


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

also, JO GTFO. Quit playing well - ur deceased, dead, DOA...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Who is on Ray, seriously....


That time, Wade fell asleep.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bibby 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bibby lives!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MVP chants for Joel are back


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

MVP chants for Joel Anthony sound like the hymns of legions of angels to me.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wait, we have LeBron James _and_ Dwyane Wade? I sometimes forget that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Thats right, Lebron. Take it right at their chest, take the contact and get to the line.

This is some sick D


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Hahaha, did you just see LeBron chewing out Joel for that cheap foul?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Smithian said:


> MVP chants for Joel Anthony sound like the hymns of legions of angels to me.


I literally laughed out loud :laugh:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That could not have ended any worse


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The obligatory buzzer beater. Way to kill our momentum. UGH I HATE THIS CURSED BULL****!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Horrible D by Mario. Lets Pierce roll that ball all the way to the 3pt line, then gets shook up and allows the 3 :nonono:

76-62 after 3


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade was pretty MIA that quarter. Im expecting a big 4th.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That is literally the first time I've ever heard Spo mentioned the offense as the cause of a poor stretch.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Drive Chris, drive!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Where art thou Christopher?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the J


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade County said:


> I literally laughed out loud :laugh:


I aim to please.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel draws the charge!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ fouled while shooting a 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ now with 23 points


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh is just doing terrible in iso situations right now. Get him the ball on the move.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Loving JJ right now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Two bad possessions in a row by Wade leads to a quick 5-0 run by the Celtics.

Playing so well, then they (wade) do stupid stuff like forcing the ball in to JJ and taking a J early in the shot clock. Gotta play smarter than that.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Just when you think you got them....I knew that 3 Pierce hit to finish the 3rd would get him hot, knew it!

Good timeout by Spo.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Team still doesn't value possessions


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We seem 2 be tightening up...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Double T's?!

Bull****! Bail out call by the refs.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wait. Pierce didn't get a tech for that?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2LBJ alleyoop!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What happened with JJ n PP?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Wade!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pierce has just been tossed! Wow.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yes! **** You Paul!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> What happened with JJ n PP?


Pierce pump faked him, and JJ fouled him pretty hard. Then they went face to face and Pierce slightly head butted him but JJ faked it a bit and they both got T's even though JJ didnt do anything.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What happened to get Pierce ejected?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade 333333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Joel grabbin boards and dropping dimes!

DWADE THE CLOSERRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I am loving this so much


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

This is like porn!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> What happened to get Pierce ejected?


He was setting a screen for Ray Allen and Wade ran right into his chest pretty hard. They then went face to face for a second, got separated, then they started talking, and both got T'd up, and that was Pierce's 2nd T.

Pierce did not deserve to get T'd up for that though.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gotta love Dwyane exercising those Celtic demons tonight. This in the Wade from last years series rearing his awesome head.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I love that we are the ones getting under Bostons skin for a change. They hate it when a team comes back at them, theyre used to getting away with all their bull****. I think I just nutted at all this.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Ray Allen just doesnt miss open 3's.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn Ray Allen man, everytime....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And just like that, back to an 8pt game.

****ING RAY ALLEN WOULD SOMEONE GUARD THIS ****ING DUDE! EVERY TIME!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I hate Ray Allen so much

so so much


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade just cant take his eyes off of Ray Allen. He loses him for a slight second and he just cant get back in time to contest him. That last one was just crazy tough. Right in the corner, no angle at all, contested, and he still makes it.

Quick 8-0 run by the Celtics.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Time for a Heat run.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I just dont get it though. Ray does this to us every single bloody game. He's the best 3pt shooter in NBA history. We know he doesnt miss and we've been on the receiving end of it game after game after game. Just get up on him and knuckle down on D. WTF man.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Big J by Bosh


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh with a monster J


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron2Wade! off the great steal.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Smithi = Nostradamus


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

allen only hits those crazy threes on us it seems. nice kickout from lebron to wade. lets close this!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

that was such a hot pass


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Embarrassing Chris..

****ing Mario! Had Wade and Lebron on the wings and does that stupid ****. Two plays in a row now he ****s up.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chris that was embarrassing


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Joel Anthony is trending on Twitter.

:allhail:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Just wanna win this so bad.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Chalmers with 2 straight turnovers. Gimme a ****ing break not-so-super Mario.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

8pt game again. Just die already Celtics, ****.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

bad reach in by Wade.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

YES. Game 1 is ours!


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

wasssaaaaaaa


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win game 1!

Wade was POTg but JJ was just as vital in this win.

Lebron was solid all night as well. And as bad as Bosh was, he still probably outplayed KG.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh still had 12 boards and played KG/Baby to a standstill. He just needs to wake up and attack on offense.

JJ had the ****ing game of his life, the savior.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

"That's why he's the 2nd greatest player to ever come out of Marquette"

Doc always finds a way to work that line in post game press conferences against Miami


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm guessing that Doc is from Marquette as well?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> I'm guessing that Doc is from Marquette as well?


Yup.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> anyone knw why lebron didnt powder toss?


He was just asked this in the post game. He said he's just focused on the series and wanted to take a business like attitude to the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> ByTimReynolds Tim Reynolds
> Wade on the flying leap in the fourth quarter: "Trying to show my effort. I was mad at Rio for throwing that pass. Not going to lie."


He also said he stared him down too :laugh:

I dont know how Wade and Lebron are able to restrain themselves when it comes to Mario.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

This was such an awesome win, I hope they can keep it up for game 2


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

We need game 2. Protect home court. If we can snake one of the road thats great.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

exactly, the pressure was on us to win this game to protect home court. We need to win the next game to, pressure still on us.. Bench was great, Joel and Jones, tahts probably why Spo didnt change it up, he liked teh energy they bring


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

i think lebron didnt powder toss because garnett was the previous guy to make it his thing. i think its worse for him not to do it because of garnett. will be interesting to see if it sticks. next thing you know he will be pulling a flash on the king nickname


----------

